# Gaaah! So Upset!



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

I am so disappointed! Remember my group of 6 does I bought recently? I got rid of the mean one and another one with an abscess, and kept the other 4 with hopes of getting some quality doelings to keep. Well now 2 of these does are beginning abscesses too!! :shock: How long does it take before the abscess will ripen enough to open? Think I could keep them running with my new buck for 5-6 weeks(without the lumps opening) and then separate them far from the rest of my goats till they've kidded and weaned their kids? Then I would cull them. I just really want some quality kids out of them before I need to cull. What would you do?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Personally, I would cull them now. But I am not someone who wants to deal with Cl...so sorry they have it  I was wondering if they did since one had an abscess already. :hug: Good luck in your decision!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Yes, I know it was a risk to take them at all with one having an abscess from the start. I just felt like this is my chance to improve the quality of my genetics without spending a fortune. I hoped I could at least get a few doelings to keep and then probably cull them all, unless some stay clean of any abscesses. I did have a couple abscesses in my first sheep 4 yrs ago, quarantined & treated them, and those ewes never got another abscess. But I forget the details of how much time it spanned. How long do you think I have till the abscesses ripen?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Boy, I have no idea....hopefully someone with cl experience will pop on and let you know.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I was told that when the hair starts coming off the will burst within 24-48 hours. I have never had CL. Maybe have one tested and make sure it's CL and not a hay splinter or tooth abcess. I know I am probably giving false hope but it's worth a try.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Dealing with one may not be so difficult , that is if your really attached to her/him. BUT , dealing with as many as you might have there , that could be very dangerous IMO. Not being able to catch one if it bursts , then it contaminates your land , thats serious. Just too much danger to deal with i think.
Im sorry , what a shame  Like mentioned , it could be splinters or tooth abscess ......anything is possible with goats , maybe have them tested if you could , this way your certain who has it or if none do.....


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

I have a pen in the upstairs of the barn that I could put them into after they're bred. It's a pen that usually holds hay/straw and I don't intend to ever keep goats up there at all otherwise. The cost of testing is high here, and I don't feel it would be worth it if I'm planning on culling anyway after they've given me kids. If the other 2 also get abscesses, I guess I would just keep all 4 upstairs for the winter. I will definitely be watching extremely close as the lumps progress and would remove the goats from the others as soon as it begins to lose hair.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

You won't want to use that pen again for goats unless they have cl and you won't want to keep hay or straw there either


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very tough call.

There is big risk to allow them to burst on your property. I would not have other goats around them.
One day, they can burst without warning and that goo if it gets anywhere will expose all it comes in contact with.
I am not sure how long it takes for them to burst, but when any abscess gets soft, they are getting ready. 

Trying to better your herd and also risking the offspring is quite high, if precautions are not taken very highly. Also remember CL can also be internally and spread through coughing.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Not to mention you'll need to be extremely careful not to spread it on your clothing and shoes when you either lance/or one bursts.The area you use, to my knowledge, will become useless for feed/hay/or goats in the future for a long time.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Yes, I do know that I'm taking a huge risk in keeping them. I dealt with CL in my first few sheep and feel I was able to conquer that, as it has NOT reappeared in ANY of my animals since then(4 yrs ago). I just really wanted to know if you think there's a chance these lumps will take 5 weeks or more to ripen. Thanks for all your kind advice!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

here is a great discussion on CL..might help you decide how to handle your situation. I certainly can understand wanting to get a few kids from them...

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f186/cl-discussion-150100/


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

This is driving me crazy! maybe I'd be better off shipping them both anyway. If they each just have a single buck, I'll wish I would have gotten rid of them now! On the other hand.....if they each have twin doelings.......:GAAH:


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

lol.....hard decision...ask yourself this....do you want to deal with CL...if not...cull them. look for a few new does to replace them...start fresh.....


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I would be concerned with internal cl too...can't see that. With that just coughing can spread it.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

minibarn said:


> This is driving me crazy! maybe I'd be better off shipping them both anyway. If they each just have a single buck, I'll wish I would have gotten rid of them now! On the other hand.....if they each have twin doelings.......:GAAH:


Im sorry you have such tough decisions to make :hug:
I don't know what other advice to give other then do whats best for your herd , and yourself.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks everyone! I won't be able to send them to market till next tuesday at the earliest so will be watching them carefully and thinking hard about which decision to make. If the lumps don't change much till next week I may as well wait another week after that, in case another doe gets a lump and should go too. I really don't like the thought of having to deal with CL so today I'm leaning toward culling them. Will see what the next couple weeks bring......


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

...waiting a bit wont hurt, you want to be sure...But do feel the lumps daily for softening and look for hair loss...this will mean it close to burst...

are they thrifty other wise?...good weight, eating, drinking, pooping berries, peeing, bright eye and alert, NO COUGHING ?.. I ask because Stephanie brought up a good point...internal CL is unseen..only by symptoms can you guess..


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Yes they all seem healthy otherwise, although the 6yr old Kiko looks kinda boney with a big belly. I'd deworm them all if I was sure I'm keeping them, but don't want to do that and then have to wait longer to send to market. Peeing/pooping is all normal and no coughing. This is when I wish I could see the future, how many kids and what sex!:whatgoat:


----------



## wendybird1953 (Sep 13, 2014)

This is a very informative article. Probably should pull them out ASAP. http://waddl.vetmed.wsu.edu/animal-disease-faq/caseous-lymphadenitis


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Looks like we're taking 3 of them to market tonight for tomorrow's sale.:sigh: If I was sure the young buck had already bred them I'd seriously consider keeping them in the pen upstairs now but I really haven't seen any definite breeding activity so I think I'm better off culling them now. The kiko's lump has now opened slightly (I've separated her) and 2 others have very tiny lumps just beginning to grow, one under the ear and one under her jaw. My favourite doe still is ok so I will be keeping her for now. She roamed free outside at the place where I got them so I'm hoping she wasn't so exposed to CL when the others were. I'm really hoping she stays clean!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I am really sorry you have to go threw all of this that's no fun. Atleast so far your favorite is clean.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so sorry.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Oh no  So sorry!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks everyone! I'm disappointed to have culled them but also a little relieved to know the rest of my animals are no longer in danger of being infected with CL. Now I'll just really hope and pray that 'Ruckus', the only doe I kept from this herd, with stay healthy and give me triplet doelings!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Good positive thinking. I hope you made enough off the 5 to buy some more does.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Have you sent in a blood test for CL (and CAE and Johnes while you are at it) to a lab for Ruckus yet?


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Yes, RPC, I've made $250 now on the does I culled, and that's considering Ruckus now to have been FREE! I've actually been in contact with someone who has an exposed polled Boer doe available for sale for $300 and I'm thinking of going to see her. She's about 2 hrs away. I think I must be crazy to even consider going after another doe so soon!
No, SaltyLove, I won't be doing testing. It's terribly pricey here and the vet has said it's really not accurate enough to bother for the price you pay. I had checked into testing a couple years ago. Can't remember for sure what the price was but I'm thinking it could have been $60-$80 per doe.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Might as well go check her out now you have the space


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

Hey minibarn - glad you decided to cull those. Did you send them to the Alymer auction?


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Redbarngoatfarm said:


> Hey minibarn - glad you decided to cull those. Did you send them to the Alymer auction?


No, I took them to the St Jacobs market. It's only 20 min from here. I'm sad they didn't work out for me but kinda relieved too. Thinking i might go check out that new doe I found.....they also have a NubianX available......think I need to join the GAA group!


----------

